# Video 40 Gallon Cichlid tank



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

YouTube - African Cichlid Tank

Two Hybrids 
Two Red Zebra 
Two Blue Jahanni 
Four Electric Yellow 
Three Blue Cobalts 
One Common Pleco


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful! The big orange one seemed to like to be in the shot!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cant see it.... says; "We're sorry, this video is no longer available."


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Still working fine for me Daniel!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

just tried it again and it's working.... great tank!


----------



## underdog5004 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like a pretty new tank, but that could just be the lack of plants...those cichlids aren't too easy on the plants 

Anyway, looks good!


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

One reason i have not added any plants.I would wake up next day with the plant uprooted lol!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

nice tank.


----------

